# booting gentoo 2.6.22-r8 on vmware server 1.03

## RomanJB

This is my first attempt to build a kernel, so bear with me. I've spent  3 days trying to boot the gento-sources kernel as vmware guest. The vmware server is running on SunFire/FC 6. I boot the LiveCD using VMware console and then access it through ssh. The networking works fine.

The booting fails because the root fs is not detected, either /dev/sda3, or /dev/hda3.

I tried scsi emulation first, read a lot of posts about some problems, played with menuconfig, to no avail.

Then I tried IDE, but I have the same problem. I tried 'genkernel all' and manual setups.

I am using GRUB and believe the configuration is correct.

Is it possible to boot this kernel on vmware server 1.03? Has anybody done it ? If so can I have the kernel .config file?

Here's my "hardware":

The virtual machine is 1 processor 32 bit wide.

(chroot) livecd / # lshw

livecd                    

    description: Computer

    product: VMware Virtual Platform

    vendor: VMware, Inc.

    version: None

    serial: VMware-56 4d 32 a1 b5 07 cc b0-46 a2 3d e4 f8 3a e5 cb

    width: 32 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.31 dmi-2.31

    configuration: administrator_password=enabled boot=oem-specific frontpanel_password=unknown keyboard_password=unknown power-on_password=disabled uuid=564D32A1-B507-CCB0-46A2-3DE4F83AE5CB

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: 440BX Desktop Reference Platform

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 1

       version: None

       serial: None

       slot: 

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Phoenix Technologies LTD

          physical id: 0

          version: 6.00 (04/17/2006)

          size: 96KB

          capabilities: isa pci pcmcia pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd usb smartbattery biosbootspecification

     *-cpu:0

          description: CPU

          product: Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2210

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 15.1.2

          slot: CPU socket #0

          size: 1800MHz

          capacity: 1800MHz

          width: 64 bits

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt x86-64 3dnowext 3dnow up pni cx16 lahf_lm ts fid vid ttp tm stc

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: d

             slot: L1 Cache

             size: 128KB

             capabilities: asynchronous internal write-back

        *-cache:1 DISABLED

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: e

             slot: L2 Cache

             size: 1MB

             capabilities: external write-back

     *-cpu:1

          description: CPU

          vendor: 000000000000

          physical id: 5

          bus info: cpu@1

          version: 15.1.2

          slot: CPU socket #1

          size: 1800MHz

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 0

             size: 128KB

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 1

             size: 1MB

     *-cpu:2

          description: CPU

          vendor: 000000000000

          physical id: 6

          bus info: cpu@2

          version: 15.1.2

          slot: CPU socket #2

          size: 1800MHz

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 0

             size: 128KB

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 1

             size: 1MB

     *-cpu:3

          description: CPU

          vendor: 000000000000

          physical id: 7

          bus info: cpu@3

          version: 15.1.2

          slot: CPU socket #3

          size: 1800MHz

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 0

             size: 128KB

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 1

             size: 1MB

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 1d

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 512MB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM DRAM EDO

             physical id: 0

             slot: RAM slot #0

             size: 512MB

             width: 32 bits

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM DRAM EDO [empty]

             physical id: 1

             slot: RAM slot #1

        *-bank:2

             description: DIMM DRAM EDO [empty]

             physical id: 2

             slot: RAM slot #2

        *-bank:3

             description: DIMM DRAM EDO [empty]

             physical id: 3

             slot: RAM slot #3

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          logical name: /dev/fb0

          version: 01

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: fb

          configuration: depth=16 frequency=75.69Hz mode=1024x768 visual=truecolor xres=1024 yres=768

          resources: iomemory:e8000000-ebffffff

        *-pci

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0

             version: 01

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0

             version: 08

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 7.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.1

             version: 01

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: latency=64

             resources: ioport:1050-105f

           *-ide

                description: IDE Channel 1

                physical id: 1

                bus info: ide@1

                logical name: ide1

                clock: 33MHz

              *-cdrom

                   product: VMware Virtual IDE CDROM Drive

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@1.0

                   logical name: /dev/hdc

                   capacity: 57MB

                   capabilities: packet

        *-bridge UNCLAIMED

             description: Bridge

             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 7.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.3

             version: 08

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bridge

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: irq:9

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: [VMware SVGA II] PCI Display Adapter

             vendor: VMware Inc

             physical id: f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0

             version: 00

             size: 128MB

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: vga cap_list

             configuration: latency=64

             resources: ioport:1060-106f iomemory:f0000000-f7ffffff iomemory:ec000000-ec7fffff

        *-scsi

             description: SCSI storage controller

             product: 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI

             vendor: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic

             physical id: 10

             bus info: pci@0000:00:10.0

             logical name: scsi0

             version: 01

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: scsi bus_master scsi-host

             configuration: driver=mptspi latency=64 maxlatency=255 mingnt=6

             resources: ioport:1080-10ff iomemory:ec800000-ec800fff irq:17

           *-disk

                description: SCSI Disk

                product: VMware Virtual S

                vendor: VMware,

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sda

                version: 1.0

                size: 20GB

                capabilities: 7200rpm partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=2

              *-volume:0

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sda1

                   capacity: 133MB

                   capabilities: primary bootable

              *-volume:1

                   description: Linux swap / Solaris partition

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                   logical name: /dev/sda2

                   capacity: 1961MB

                   capabilities: primary nofs

              *-volume:2

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,3

                   logical name: /dev/sda3

                   capacity: 10GB

                   capabilities: primary

              *-volume:3

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,4

                   logical name: /dev/sda4

                   capacity: 7844MB

                   capabilities: primary

        *-network

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE]

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

             physical id: 11

             bus info: pci@0000:00:11.0

             logical name: eth0

             version: 10

             serial: 00:0c:29:3a:e5:cb

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical logical

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=pcnet32 driverversion=1.33 ip=208.12.21.137 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=255 mingnt=6 multicast=yes

             resources: ioport:1400-147f irq:16

  *-ide

       description: IDE Channel 0

       physical id: 0

       bus info: ide@0

       logical name: ide0

     *-disk

          description: ATA Disk

          product: VMware Virtual IDE Hard Drive

          physical id: 0

          bus info: ide@0.0

          logical name: /dev/hda

          version: 00000001

          serial: 00000000000000000001

          size: 20GB

          capacity: 20GB

          capabilities: ata dma lba iordy pm apm partitioned partitioned:dos

          configuration: apm=off mode=udma2

        *-volume:0

             description: Linux filesystem partition

             physical id: 1

             bus info: ide@0.0,1

             logical name: /dev/hda1

             capacity: 133MB

             capabilities: primary bootable

        *-volume:1

             description: Linux swap / Solaris partition

             physical id: 2

             bus info: ide@0.0,2

             logical name: /dev/hda2

             capacity: 1961MB

             capabilities: primary nofs

        *-volume:2

             description: Linux filesystem partition

             physical id: 3

             bus info: ide@0.0,3

             logical name: /dev/hda3

             capacity: 10GB

             capabilities: primary

        *-volume:3

             description: Linux filesystem partition

             physical id: 4

             bus info: ide@0.0,4

             logical name: /dev/hda4

             capacity: 7844MB

             capabilities: primary

(chroot) livecd / #

----------

## hoacker

Have a look at this thread, it probably is the same problem...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574096-highlight-.html

----------

## RomanJB

Thanks, the patch worked for the scsi emulation. I wonder why I got the same error for IDE. Is it somehow because the underlying hardware is SATA? Would the same patch work?

----------

